# New Pup



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got my new lab pup Chase. Still miss my old boy.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You always will. Time and the new little pup will make it tolerable.

Best wishes.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Joe, you still out in Beaver TWP?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Had the business out there for a while, but live in Boardman.


----------

